# Pike cichlid and new dovii shots



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My newly bought pike, saxatillis complex? lepidota? I'm not sure. About 6 inches. And, my A-hole dovii, about 16-17 inches. I feed him, change his water routinely, and he still flares his gills, jumps up and smacks the glass tops, and body wags whenever I come near his tank, a$$hole!









More


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great stuff, Nick








That Pike (does indeed look like _C. lepidota_, imo.) looks fantastic! How is his character/temper?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love that dovii Sir-Thanks for sharring them with us!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Great stuff, Nick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya Jonas. Someone else told me C. Sveni. I'll have to look into that. His character is typical pike cichlid, lay around and ambush, not overly shy.

Thanks AK.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that dovi looks great. where does everyone get their huge dovi's at?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> that dovi looks great. where does everyone get their huge dovi's at?


If they're bought big they're probably lfs trade ins but they can get that big in a few years.

Anyways as always nice dovii.. Honestly not much into pikes so I'll have to see how you like them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Always wanted to get into pikes, that Dovii is great!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> that dovi looks great. where does everyone get their huge dovi's at?


If they're bought big they're probably lfs trade ins but they can get that big in a few years.

Anyways as always nice dovii.. Honestly not much into pikes so I'll have to see how you like them.
[/quote]
Growing out dovii isn't too tough, unless you're impatient like I am. I put out a 'wanted' ad for a big male and got a reply from a guy in Ohio. he met me in Indianapolis for the sale. Growing one out to 12 inches is no problem at all. Growing one out to 15 plus is a little more difficult. I wanted to bypass that, and I did. With heavy, weekly water changes and lots of food, he's put on some more size. I haven't measured him lately, and I won't....but visually, he's looking to be at the 16 to 17 inch mark. 


> acestro Posted Today, 07:46 PM
> Always wanted to get into pikes, that Dovii is great!


Thanks Acestro. Pikes are an aquired taste IMO. They're not always overy exciting. The big lugubris species are the most interesting.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice chichlids you got htere


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. Another new shot with my new camera.

crap


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what a monster


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

With all the varieties I never understood why pikes weren't more popular. Do you think it's the activity level?

Some of those Xingu pikes.... just wow.



Serrapygo said:


> Thanks guys. Another new shot with my new camera.
> 
> crap


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Thanks guys. Another new shot with my new camera.
> 
> crap











[/quote]
Yup, wrong setting on my camera 7 megs.










> With all the varieties I never understood why pikes weren't more popular. Do you think it's the activity level?
> 
> Some of those Xingu pikes.... just wow.


Me to. I think alot of it is, the really pretty xingus and cobra pikes ect. aren't very obtainable, and when they are they are expensive. Plus, yeah alot of pikes are reclusive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'm in love with that dovii....mucho amor..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Thanks guys. Another new shot with my new camera.
> 
> crap











[/quote]
Yup, wrong setting on my camera 7 megs.:laugh: 


> With all the varieties I never understood why pikes weren't more popular. Do you think it's the activity level?
> 
> Some of those Xingu pikes.... just wow.


Me to. I think alot of it is, the really pretty xingus and cobra pikes ect. aren't very obtainable, and when they are they are expensive. Plus, yeah alot of pikes are reclusive.
[/quote]

Yeah, the prices are nuts sometimes. Have you bred pikes? I havent, but I'd give it a shot with some Xingu pikes to get that price down for everyone.:laugh:

Rapp's price list...

Crenicichla johana 8-9" 75.00 jumbo Brazil female (Tapajos) rainbow race with multicolored dorsal

lenticulata 6-7" 75.00 real wild Orinoco lents! These have blk. spot juv. pattern with saddles

marmorata 8-9" 100.00 beautiful adults 'marbled' pikes from Rio Tapajos, Brazil

minuano 4-4.5" 30.00 wild Argentina subadults of very unique, rarely-imported pike

punctatus 5-6" 40.00 wild Uruguay - bluish body covered with freckles

sp. 'Brazil redfin' 8-9" 125.00 beautiful strigata-like pike with blood red fins

sp. 'Red Atabapo' 6-6.5" 125.00 extremely rare to collect/import! True blood red Venezuelan pike

7-7.5" 150.00 largest size rec'd - most red seen in these&#8230; wait till these mature!!

For those wondering about crazy prices (and the Xingus and cobras go even higher!







)


----------

